# Tupperware Knives?



## ehcumpari (Feb 19, 2002)

I love working in the kitchen, and have on my wishlist a set of professional chef's knives to purchase or receive someday. I had a tupperware party this past week and qualify to receive free their T-chef's series forged knives set, priced at 480.00 for a set of 6 knives, a honing steel,plus the block. Is anyone familiar with who makes these knives, how do they compare and last, and will I be happy with them for my lifetime (estimated at approx. 40 more years). I love the idea of receiving them for free, but not if in a few years I will still want somthing else. Am I better off just getting some free tupperware? They seem to live up to all the qualificatons of high-grade knives: they are made out of high-carbon stainless steel, forged blade, handle made out of POM material (?) and claim to be made to the "exacting standards of European and US chefs", yet they are made in China. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm not familiar with Tupperware knives, but if I were you I'd stick to a knive company that is NOT known best for thier plastic storage containers. Just my honest opinion.:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I assume that your concern here is the opportunity cost of the knives, meaning that you are choosing between the free knives and a free something else. If that's the case I would look at what else is available to you. $480 for 6 knives works out to $80/knife. That's not bad for a 10" chefs knife but a little steep for a paring knife  I am generally leary of sets of anything; knives, cookware etc. I would spend up and buy a quality chef's knife all by itself. I do 75% of my knife stuff with my chef's knife.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, if they're free, you could always try them and see what you think but since you mentioned you'd like them to last longer than a few years, I would trust the "leaders" as you call them because they have been around a long time and have developed a reputaion. They are "leaders" for a reason. There's a lot to be said for German made knives.

So if you like other tupperware products and can use them, then by all means, get those instead since there is very little information on these knives. Trust your intuition.

Here are links to threads you may find highly informative:

Knife Guide

Recommendations for a new knife set

Who all owns a Global?

knives

Henckels or Wusthof...which model?

Used Student Knife Kits

Global or Wustof

Nenoxes knives

Knives


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

EHCumpari,

By the way, no need to "cross post" the same question, just choose a forum you think best suits your new post.


----------



## starboard (May 29, 2008)

Hi. I am new here. Is this post from 2002???? I am a party planner of many types. I ran a "shore" restaurant for my Dad some years ago. I have been a rep. for Tupperware for 12 years. When the knives were first introduced to us, we had a well known,local chef, show us how to deal with them and come out to prepare different types of foods with them. I have never had any problems or complaints with any of the knives I have sold. Wih the gas prices today--it's nice to know that these knives are top quality, guaranteed for life, and can be delivered to your front door. Replaced right at your front door and are of comparible quality to any top knife you can find. I csn only speak from my experience and although I am not a chef in any way shape or form, I still use knives. I have worked in the restaurant industry and in my business I am around many chefs at different times. These knives are not just thrown out to the public from a "plastic" company. This company is over 60 years old and spends years and thousands producing a product. If it's not right, they pull it off the market. Tihese knives have been in our line for 7 years. As far as I am concerned they are the best. Start with one and compare it for yourself. I'll take it back if you don't like it! Thank you for letting me share with you.
"Star"


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Dont wusthoff and henkels all have blonde wood blocks? I dont think i have seen a block that wasnt blond in color. Dont know how much it cost but if it was about the same as the first post i would rather spend my 400 buck on a japanese knife, and got the block custom made. But thats me.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam, 

We have to remember that the thread is several years old. 

The block is a very slick looking semi-circle. Tupperware advertises the knives as being made from "Japanese steel," without ever saying what it is. The mavens' consensus seems to be that the steel is 440A or something very much like it. I believe the knives are actually made in China, and Googled around a bit but couldn't fine Tupperware's Chinese sub-contractor. I doubt they sell enough knives to justify their own factory, but who knows?

I've never handled the knives, but have heard the term "heft" bandied about -- and looking at the size and design of the bolster, I suppose the knives are on the heavy side, and have a very German feel. The chef's certainly has a pronounced German profile. 

Like most 440A, supposedly the knives are neither particularly easy to sharpen nor do they hold an edge particularly well. This raises some issues for me in terms of tools which are intended for people who aren't really equipped to care for them. But that's knife sets, for you. When it comes to spending money efficiently on knives, I've never understood the concept of a "set." Why spend top dollar to get the same quality for a blades you'll use six times a year, as for blades you'll use for multiple tasks every day you cook? 

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I will keep using my cheap Forschners and use the money for more kitchen toys. I am looking at rice makers and don't want a cheap one.


----------



## anamouse (Nov 10, 2013)

I am a cutlery collector who specializes in knives, forks, cleavers and steels, and has a pretty extensive collection of knives that range from old carbon steel versions over 100 years old, to very modern stainless steel ones I've picked up at bargain prices.  As I write this I have the large Tupperware 8 inch chief's knife in front of me, and I'm going to compare it to others of similar quality, and price.

First, lets look at others in the price range this knife claims to be in, roughly $80-$90.  It well may be the heaviest 8 inch chef's knife that size and I am not impressed because it's got a lot more momentum than I want in a knife that size.  I'ts handle is nothing special, reasonably comfortable, and the blade shape is very appropriate for a chef's knife but I don't like the very solid bolster at the rear of the blade because it stops me from being able to fully sharpen the blade and maintain the blade's shape, without also having to lower that massive bolster.  The steel is hardened but the resulting blade's toughness and ability to take and hold a good edge is not as good as I would expect in a knife that expensive. The blade is so massively thick that believe it would be very hard to break even if I dropped it, but it's thickness results in a higher slicing effort.  It's not an easy knife to use for a long time.

Other knives that cost as much range from the better Henckels to Cutco and I'd put this knife somewhere between those two.  I also own the comparable Cutco chef's knife and it's nothing special, in fact I'd rather have and use a $30 Forchner than the the Cutco Chef's knife because Cutco is mostly hype sold by people who know nothing about what makes a knife good.  I also have many Henckel kinves and an 8 inch Henckel 4 star chef's knife costs the same and is vastly superior in almost every way that has anything to do with qualities you can appreciate in a kitchen.

If you want a better kitchen knife, buy a Flochner at way less than half the price and you will have a knife that is the quality used by most kitchen professionals.  If you still want to spend more and have a much finer knife, buy one of the higher quality Henckel's or other equivalent brands.

I'm not just saying this because Tuppleware made it's name in plastic, I'm saying it because that's what the knife is worth.  There are other knives like Gerbers that were similarly introduced by companies that didn't know a thing about knives, but had the foresight to have a good knife-maker make knives for them, and in the case of Gerber, their knives became so popular that they became one of the best names in the business.  I didn't discount the possibility that Tuppleware's knife supplier might have been one of the best, but they sure can't prove it to me with this line of knives.


----------

